# Abnormally high CPU temperature in BIOS! Should I ignore?



## Black Panther (Jan 18, 2009)

Admittedly this is the first time I checked what CPU temperature was displayed on the bios screen since I got the E8400 and oc'd it to 4.2Ghz.

And... well I'll let the pictures speak for themselves - 
Using Realtemp I idle at ~31 degrees and at 100% load never go above 58 degrees. Coretemp used to read both temperatures like 5 degrees higher.






And here's a picture of the bios CPU temperature... 





When I had the E4300 the problem was that the bios always showed a very low temperature. Overclocked at 3Ghz that processor used to idle at 39 degrees on coretemp, while reading 20 degrees in the bios which wasn't possible so ignored the bios reading.

Now to install the E8400 I had to flash to another bios (due to 65nm/45nm difference in processor)... so did something go wrong, should I dismantle heatsink asap, or should I just disregard the bios temperature reading?


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2009)

I rarely get an accurate CPU temp off of an Asus board.  You could try reflashing the bios again though I doubt it will help.. but you never know.  I just like to use Everest/RealTemp/CoreTemp and whatever reads highest is my "safety range".  The key really is just not to feed a 45nm chip too many volts.


----------



## burebista (Jan 18, 2009)

Use latest RealTemp and load it with prim95 Small FTTs. Tell me distance to TJMax in load please.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 18, 2009)

burebista said:


> Use latest RealTemp



That's a beta...


----------



## btarunr (Jan 18, 2009)

That happens with a lot of BIOSes. The CPU is "too fast" to execute/run the BIOS setup software, it is stressed to "slow down", enough to let the BIOS setup utility software run well. This is similar to certain software / emulators slowing down the CPU to let legacy apps run. It's not a cause for concern.


----------



## burebista (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> That's a beta...


Yeah, use it, it doesn't bite. 
It's some steps forward from 2.70, and not only for E8400. You have a CPU Cooldown test for spotting a stuck sensor, adjusted TJMax, nVidia card temperature and other improvements.


----------

